# Myrtle beach advice needed



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks like we will be making a trip to myrtle beach this weekend. Any advice regarding fishing from the beach or piers? One pier better than another? Also, we are looking for a mom and pop hotel on the beach, preferably an efficiency with separate bedrooms. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Lots of fish around. Blues, black drum, spot, pompano some flounder, specs and reds too.
Don't worry about casting very far unless you want a big red, most fish are in the wash or right past the breakers.

End of pier gives you best chance for big red on cut bait


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Sharks ate all the fish


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Apache is a nice pier. Cherry Grove is a little more expensive if you bring more than one rod per person. Springmaid is also very popular. If you are fishing for multiple days, a 14 day coastal license would be cheaper than the pier, and if you are bottom fishing, the same fish you catch from the pier are just behind the breakers in the surf.


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Sharks ate all the fish


That must be our problem.......Lol


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

I appreciate the feedback....I am very familiar with outer banks but this is my girlfriend and her sisters trip. Don't know much about myrtle and the fishing there. Probably will stick to a pier, didn't know if one is preferable over another or what is biting currently. Pomps, sea mullet and flounder maybe? Thanks all. Weather is looking questionable.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

You'll find Pomps, Sea Mullet, Spot, Croaker, and Black Drum on the bottom, easy targets for the ladies bottom fishing, and possibly Sheepshead and Flounder under the pier and around the pilings. If there's bait in the water Bluefish will probably be running as well.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Sharks ate all the fish[/QUOTE
> Since you appear to never fish the surf, could you explain why the surf fishing reports in this forum have virtually disappeared for this entire year? Should be an interesting spin!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Gary Carrier said:


> RjTheMetalhead said:
> 
> 
> > Sharks ate all the fish[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Gary Carrier said:


> RjTheMetalhead said:
> 
> 
> > Sharks ate all the fish
> ...


Because the Sharks ate all the fish.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> RjTheMetalhead said:
> 
> 
> > Sharks ate all the fish[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

29 fish today off the beach


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Well, went to myrtle Friday night. The weather Saturday was unbelievable.....at least eighty degrees. Ended up not fishing. Wanted to, but the pool , beach and drinks won out. Ladies were content to hang out so I figured fishing could wait.....plus the pier was way north and once the drinks came out it wasn't an option to drive there. Beach was very shallow and flat with lots of people so I passed on surf fishing. Beautiful day at the beach for November. Had a good time.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

LOL caught in the ol' Myrtle Beach trap...pool, drinks, girl friend, Broadway at the beach, Planet Hollywood ect, ect :beer:

I use to be like that till I became an ol' fart and figured out fishing was less complicated 

:fishing:


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Believe me man, I had a good time but the whole myrtle experience is not my thing. Hitting the outer banks with the boys and fishing hard is my preference . Sometimes you just have to grit your teeth and go with the the flow. Ended up on the sixth floor of the hotel with a balcony there was not signs of life within sight of land....no fish busting, no birds working. Two ospreys fighting over a fish was the only thing I saw that was of any interest when it came to sea life and I am on high alert for that at all times. Couldn't help but look at all the high rise structures for miles in either direction and wondering about the calamity that a monster hurricane would deliver. There are little if any dunes. Outer banks even more at risk. ..don't mean to be a downer, but the entire east coast ocean front community is so precarious. Scares the hell out of me..


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> 29 fish today off the beach


Methinks you outfish RJthePierGuy.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

SmoothLures said:


> Gary Carrier said:
> 
> 
> > Cause we don't care to post, we are busy fishing, we are tired of giving people a full how to post only never to hear from them again without even a "thanks."
> ...


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

ncdead said:


> Couldn't help but look at all the high rise structures for miles in either direction and wondering about the calamity that a monster hurricane would deliver. There are little if any dunes. Outer banks even more at risk. ..don't mean to be a downer, but the entire east coast ocean front community is so precarious. Scares the hell out of me..


Yep I agree it would be one hell of a mess if the Grand Strand got one head on and OBX as well. It is amazing the difference in the surf of MB and OBX but I like em' both in their own way.
Good luck with your fishing!!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

MYRTLE BEACH is a "Tourist Trap", just like DAYTONA BEACH & PANAMA CITY are, in FL.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> MYRTLE BEACH is a "Tourist Trap", just like DAYTONA BEACH & PANAMA CITY are, in FL.


You again? Go away already.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Elgreco said:


> You again? Go away already.


Since 2008 . . .


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Like, at least Gary carrier is mildly entertaining with his mindless drivel of how there are no fish. You provide 0 entertainment value.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Beach was very shallow and flat


That is the very reason that Flytyin' guy, and anyone else who regularly fishes from the surf down there, does well fishing from 2 hours before dead low to 2 hours after. Where I fish, from 2 miles south of GC pier on down, there is another bar in close just past the suds at low tide. Wade out to that bar and cast as far as you can. I use an 11' rod and 6500s filled with BBG 15# test. This will land up to and including the biggest red drum down there.Small pieces of fresh shrimp, Fishbites bloodworms, or filleted finger mullet Owner Mutu light circles or kahles.



> Hitting the outer banks with the boys and fishing hard is my preference


I've been fishing the Grand Strand area south to Charleston since the late '50s and for years belonged to the Surfside Pier Float Fishing Association. Still remember lots of the old members.

But, the Outer Banks is my favorite fishing spot on earth. I used to make at least three trips a year down there, one spring, one fall, and one winter. Still have 12' rods for throwing 6-12 oz for big drum. When the OBPA signed on to the Consent Decree I stopped. Once that happened you could leave your home in the am on a long planned trip only to find on arrival that the beaches were closed to ORVs. Your trip would be ruined because the only really good places to fish were available by walkover only and everybody would be crowded into those spots.

For those of us who were around when Hugo hit in 1989, the destruction and change in the beach was absolutely amazing. Mt. Pleasant,SC to GC was a direct hit from the NE quadrant. All the piers I'd fished on from Isle of Palms north in SC were wiped out. The nearest pier still open to fishing was the Jolly Roger on Topsail Island in NC. I fished there the week after Hugo and fishing was fantastic. Elbow to elbow fishermen. We had 34 guys pin rigging for kings off the end when a school of false albacore came through and at least half the rods went off. Total chaos. Tons of whiting, trout, and flounder. But you would be amazed at all the debris in the water.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Man I love visiting the SC forum you guys are great entertainment!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> SmoothLures said:
> 
> 
> > Good spin. Now post a pic of your surf fishing success. The challenge is out for all you locals? Can anybody step up to the plate? I'll be watching. Pretty sad when a guy has to move down from Up North just to get a surf report.
> ...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Elgreco said:


> Like, at least Gary carrier is mildly entertaining with his mindless drivel of how there are no fish. You provide 0 entertainment value.


Just like TV . . . If you don't like the show, change the channel.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> Methinks you outfish RJthePierGuy.


Methinks you need to quit posting.

Every post you have made on this site makes me shake my head.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

It doesn't matter anymore anyways. 
Sharks ate all the fish.
I watched a YouTube video once and the Cherry Grove pier cam everyday.
Don't forget global warming


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> Just like TV . . . If you don't like the show, change the channel.


Ain't that the pot calling the kettle black. Every one of your posts in the SC/GA subforum is how myrtle beach is a tourist trap. Nobody cares.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Well it was all that I could do to keep from crying
Sometimes it seems so useless to king fish
But you don't have to call me fishless, fishless
Sharks ate all the damn fish anyways

You don't have to call me SCSharker
And you don't have to call me Elgreco
And you don't have to call me Flytyingguy anymore
Or even though you're on the freshwater side

And I'll post around as long as you troll me
And I never minded fishing in the rain
And you don't have to call me fishless, fishless
Sharks ate all the damn fish anyways

Well I've caught a few kingfish out on the pier
(Pier, pier)
And I've caught a few drum out in the sun
But the only time I know I'll get another run
Is when Bubba has his final Judgment Day

And I'll post around as long as you troll me
And I never minded fishing in the rain
And you don't have to call me fishless, fishless
Sharks ate all the damn fish anyways

Well a friend of mine named Smoothlures wrote that song
And he told me it was the perfect pier and surf song
I wrote him back a letter and I told him it was not the
Perfect pier and surf song because he hadn't said
Anything at all about sharks or sharks or Surfside or weakfish or catching sharks

Well he sat down and wrote another verse to this song
And he sent it to me and
After reading it I realized that my friend had written the
Perfect pier and surf song
And I felt obliged to include it on this website
The last verse goes like this here

Well I was drunk the day I went surf fishing
And I went to Surfside in the rain
But before I could get my weakfish on the sand
He got ate by a damned old shark

And I'll post around as long as you troll me
And I never minded fishing in the rain
And you don't have to call me fishless, fishless
Sharks ate all the damn fish anyways

Music to sing along with.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Rj, I had to edit post #27. 

You forgot strippers, thongless beaches, curvy lifeguards, smoking bans, swimming pools, movie stars.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Frankly Bubba the stripper runs are not like they used to be, methinks the sharks have started eating them too because they smelled like fish.
In fact the same fate may have hit Lifeguard Bootylicious.

Do the sharks know no boundaries? has Global Warming forever changed their feeding habits? If I post enough stupid questions or poor statements on a internet fishing forum will I piss off every local that fishes regularly? Will the weakfish bite tomorrow? Does Flytyingguy wear depends or does he roll the dice?


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Gary Carrier said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sad when a troll like you has keep bothering the few knowledgeable people on here in the sake of entertainment.
> ...


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> RjTheMetalhead said:
> 
> 
> > Been in this forum for three years. Never remember you posting a picture on the beach holding something you caught in the surf. So you seem to be very unknowledgeable in that area. So you should refrain from commenting on surf fishing. I think your ole nemesis flytyingguy fishes circles around you on that front.
> ...


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Seeing what my post has dissolved into, I will think twice next time. We all like to fish, this is the reason we are here. If we all met on the beach without preconceived notions of each other with rods in our hands everyone would be on the same page, happy for stripping drag.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry for it but Gary here has been getting on many of our nerves with his ****
He hasn't posted anything that furthered any discussion without claiming something ridiculous.

He seriously thinks fish beside a pier are different than those off the beach I guess


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Dig it, but when it turns ugly the hippie in me says turn your back and walk away Those who choose to fight, have at it. WE ALL LOvE FISHING..no need to beat each other up....simplistic I know, but unreasonable??? It's a fishing forum after all, not a presidential debate.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Many people on this forum have fished with me, I am an asshole with a short tolerance of stupid that is very knowledgeable about pier and surf fishing in SC.
I guess I just need to count every single fish I catch and brag about that number like it has meaning when they are 4-12 inch fish, instead of the actual noteworthy ones.

Anyone with an honest question I will answer it if i notice, but once a person has numerously brought up ridiculous theories and asking repetitive questions... then I go off and be an ass for a while.

I told you what fishing were biting and where they were. This asshole basically told me my opinion was invalid because I catch the same fish off the planks rather than the sand.


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

opcorn:
I dont think if RJ posted all of his catches (big or small) that the complaining would stop. It's like fishing with my father-in-law, you bring your knowledge to a family vaction stay at an inlet and you bring the salted shrimp (which he's never used before) and he starts catching all kinds of fish left and right. Then he throws it in your face that he's catching more and asks you if you know what you're doing. Well, not sure if that last part makes any sence to the subject, just needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Elgreco said:


> Every one of your posts in the SC/GA subforum is how myrtle beach is a tourist trap. Nobody cares.


That's only because it is . . . Myrtle Beach over-priced and it's over-rated, as a fishing spot. 

PS - I don't care if you care.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Many people on this forum have fished with me, I am an asshole with a short tolerance of stupid that is very knowledgeable about pier and surf fishing in SC.
> I guess I just need to count every single fish I catch and brag about that number like it has meaning when they are 4-12 inch fish, instead of the actual noteworthy ones.
> 
> Anyone with an honest question I will answer it if i notice, but once a person has numerously brought up ridiculous theories and asking repetitive questions... then I go off and be an ass for a while.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Frankly Bubba the stripper runs are not like they used to be, methinks the sharks have started eating them too because they smelled like fish.
> In fact the same fate may have hit Lifeguard Bootylicious.
> 
> Do the sharks know no boundaries? has Global Warming forever changed their feeding habits? If I post enough stupid questions or poor statements on a internet fishing forum will I piss off every local that fishes regularly? Will the weakfish bite tomorrow? Does Flytyingguy wear depends or does he roll the dice?


I am pretty sure this is the funniest post I have read in a long long time....sure hope the Sharks have not offed Lifeguard Bootylicious............a lot of old guys roll the dice and end up regretting it...


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Far out lol


RjTheMetalhead said:


> Well it was all that I could do to keep from crying
> Sometimes it seems so useless to king fish
> But you don't have to call me fishless, fishless
> Sharks ate all the damn fish anyways
> ...


----------



## macjr (Dec 7, 2008)

[Sharks are eating the fish in Myrtle Beach, at least they shared this time.ATTACH=CONFIG]16972[/ATTACH]


----------



## deepfry (Oct 4, 2015)

*Nice Whiting*



macjr said:


> [Sharks are eating the fish in Myrtle Beach, at least they shared this time.ATTACH=CONFIG]16972[/ATTACH]


Good size Whiting, there are a lot of Sharks in Georgia as well. I consider a Shark the same category as Stingray, trash. You need to catch anything other than bottom feeding trash. For this reason I have started playing with Pompano style float rigs.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Sharks are pretty much everywhere along the coast. Always have been there and always will be there.


----------

